
Can the U.S. Military Halt Its Brain Drain? - gaius
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/11/us-military-tries-halt-brain-drain/413965/?single_page=true
======
JSeymourATL
> The stories of Jost and van Dam represent a dangerous trend for the U.S.
> military. It cannot afford to continue bleeding promising talent like theirs
> without putting its future in jeopardy.

An encouraging article on the DOD. I was reminded of the great Churchill quote
"You can always count on Americans to do the right thing - after they've tried
everything else." -

